# Ashbeck and descaling - neccessary at all ?



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi All,

apart from the first 2 months I've owned my ECM I've used Ashbeck bottled water exclusively (for the first 2 months I used Brita filtered water, filter very regularly changed, and a good descale before the switch to Ashbeck). From what I'm reading it seems others who used Ashbeck don't descale at all ? Is that right ??

I was thinking of doing a precautionary descale (with Puly - which I've used with my previous machines) every 3 months or so, but if it's not needed I really won't miss having to do it !

Would love to know what long term Ashbek users have found regarding the dreaded limescale.....

Pete


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can you check the e61 ''Mushroom'' for evidence of scale?

There are much better waters (well worth descaling more often for)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I used Ashbeck on my Classic, descaled it once before putting it away and found very little if any scale.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Can you check the e61 ''Mushroom'' for evidence of scale?
> 
> There are much better waters (well worth descaling more often for)


Such as please? and why?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Calcium and Magnesium . They make coffee delicious but are what can create scale in machines (it's a more complex subject than that but you get the idea ).

Search this forum there are threads discussing in detail


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Ca & Mg in combination with CO3 make scale, and I think taste differences (according to Mr MCD).

So in using Ashbeck, a predominantly igneous sourced ground water, I am preserving my boiler but missing the taste fest?

I have to say that I have had some beans that tasted splendiferous on Ashbeck and others that were worse than Mediocre (from a one order batch from a well known roaster).

I think maybe the water / roast / bean relationship needs more analysis...and that is where Mr CD might be onto something


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Syenitic said:


> Ca & Mg in combination with CO3 make scale, and I think taste differences (according to Mr MCD).
> 
> So in using Ashbeck, a predominantly igneous sourced ground water, I am preserving my boiler but missing the taste fest?
> 
> ...


Try adding some Glaceau smart water to ashbeck (1:4 maybe) and retrying those coffees which didnt taste so good with 100% assbeck


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure I ever saw Glaceau for sale? is it anything like their (Schweppes/CC) previous attempt to nail the bottled water market?

Think this coming weekend I will turn my coffee bar into a water chem workshop. Think I have a broad understanding of water vs coffee. just not where to get the choice of water

And of course this all changes when I buy a new batch of beans


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PeteHr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> apart from the first 2 months I've owned my ECM I've used Ashbeck bottled water exclusively (for the first 2 months I used Brita filtered water, filter very regularly changed, and a good descale before the switch to Ashbeck). From what I'm reading it seems others who used Ashbeck don't descale at all ? Is that right ??
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

I know a few people descale their e61 machines periodically, and favour taste over compromise (descaling).

I've read so many horror stories about descaling e61 machines (corrosion of the mushroom for example - and that's the visible part) that to be honest I'd rather prevent it as much as I can. Let alone descaling seems a very involved process and can take a the best part of half a day and lots of water, specially if your machine is not equipped with drain valves, like mine.

Anyway, I've only been using Ashbeck. I'd love to try Waitrose water, and people do say it is better than Ashbeck, but I am just too scared and rather not take the risk. The coffee tastes great, but maybe it would taste even better with something else. Who knows.

Anyway, the good news is that Glenn, the forum owner, has been using exclusively Volvic (also low TDS water) for years and, after inspection, the machine is not at all scaled.

As for me, I've been using Ashbeck exclusively for almost 9 months now in my Pro 700.

When the machine was 4 months old, I took the top of the mushroom apart for inspection: There was nothing.

See my post here (including a picture) back then:

Water type

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6141

Hope that helps.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I went from Ashbeck to Volvic after reading from so many people that the extra pennies were worth it in improving the taste, while still being below the scale threshold. It does result in a sweeter more rounded, or fuller extraction, though how noticeable it is will depend on how consistent your coffee is, how often you change beans, whether you drink it with milk etc. I notice it most when doing single origin espresso, and least when making cappuccino with a blend. As a dual boiler owner, I am happy to pay for water rather than bring forward descaling. Glenn's comment is very comforting.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I only ever use Volvic in the La Pavoni as it really doesn't use much at all, so a few bottles last quite a while.


----------

